# The Bucks are on the clock, who do we select?



## DHarris34Phan

*With the 7th Pick of the 2005 NBA Draft, we are on the clock. The draft has already seen (according to NBADraft.net):

Charlotte: C Andrew Bogut
Atlanta: PG Chris Paul
New Orleans: SF Marvin Williams
Golden St: PF Chris Taft
Utah: PF Tiago Splitter
Portland: PF Nemanja Aleksandrov
*

*With Bogut, Paul, and Williams off of the board, that leaves Milwaukee with many options. NBADraft.net has us taking Fran Vasquez, but not knowing much about Fran, I would rather take someone from the NCAA. Options with this pick include Sean May, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Hakim Warrick, Charlie Villanueva.

Who would you select with this pick?*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Sean May is my pick. I think that he has proven to be a very reliable PF for the best team in the nation (North Carolina). I think that he will show in the NCAA tourney his worth, and it will increase his draft stock to around our pick. He is still only 21, and he already has the size to produce in the NBA.

The NCAAs is a great place to evaluate talent. I think that Sean May will make a statement, and if he doesn't, there will be other players such as Charlie Villinueva, Hakim Warrick, Taylor Coppenrath, and many others that will open eyes when it comes to the NBA Draft.*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

If he comes out....Marvin Williams hands down. Now I am leaning toward a big Euro kid I know nothing about...

it is too early to tell. You need to see these kids perform in the tournament to see who can really help right away. Because whoever we select and they are a lottery pick they must be a starter!

That is the bottom line. They must start. So we need to hold off until we see who steps up in the big time. Bucks problem is talent. The best players that is availible....not on need.

If you are in the lottery you take the one who can start and contribute for this team NOW....NOW...NOW! I am sick and tired of role players. We need 'ringers.' Studs. Monsters. Beasts... and they must play right away!

Why can teams find a Okafor and Howard and Deng and we cant!? Get a big or the best guy out there...even if it is Green...But you get Williams or McCants if he is there...if we draft 8-12...8-5 a Euro....5-1 you go after Marvin Williams if he is there...not Bogut.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Stop looking at mock drafts this early!! That is silly! Writers will throw out names now like they know but that is stupid. You dont know who will surprise in workouts and who will have a great post-season.

Many fans are in here trying to make a logical rational choice. You cant. You basically go on your personal wants and likes and dislikes...this is the 'sexy pick' time of the year now. Where you just envision who you would want in a Bucks jersey...from personal preference type choosing. 

All these mock drafts this early by so called 'experts' come from people who want to seem smart and on top of things. A lot can happen between now and June...

The only reason I am focusing on all this lottery loser talk is that it gives me something to talk about now that we wont be in the playoffs...

Like I said...the Bucks have one strategy and it is not that hard...You take the best player on the board for a team that has 8 free agents and no set players...hell, even Redd may not return!

You have too many holes to nitpick...and get cute or choosy. We should all come back to this when they have the draft lottery when we know where we are working from...not now.

But it is good to toss around now...I guess. But if Larry Harris takes that kid you just mentioned who we dont know jack about....I will fire his *** right now! His first Bucks draft cant be on a 'unknown sleeper.' He better be a great player!


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

No one really says it but Bucks could luck out and get the #1 pick in the enrtire draft! It happened before with the Big Dog! If that is the case do you trade down and get two in the top ten or keep the #1?.

In that case I would trade down and get two rookies...and maybe trade the second round and get 3 picks...and just do a complete rebuilding project and get it out of the way now.

Then we do what Bulls did and take all Tar Heels and get May and McCants and then go get Redick and call it a day.....then build through free agency!

TJ Ford McCants and Redick...then I let Redd or Mason go...Trade them to Cavs for Illguaskaus or a big man. It is evident Redd is not a man you build around by himself. I mean look at him! He is not...

I can think of three players in this draft who would have the Bucks better then where our all star has us now...if he was playing for Bucks. Bogut, Williams, McCants, and a couple of others.

By the way I got two more guys I like too....Matt Walsh from Florida and his boy David Lee...as well. I like both these kids in the second round and hope Syzmon Smymczk is ready....you need the role players...too now.

With Redick, Lee or Walsh and McCants you got the perimeter locked down. That is what Bucks need. Bucks should do what Bulls are doing and what Cavs are doing....get young franchise studs...to battle them down the road and go a different way....IF THEY GET THE #1 PICK!


----------



## Mavs Dude

I say trade down a couple spots and try to get like a 2nd rounder and pick Warrick or Villanueva.
If we get the 1st pick in the draft, there is no way you trade down. We would have to pick Bogut.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*MilBucksFan2TheCore, that is a very interesting concept that you layed out if we did in fact drew the #1 pick. I wouldn't be opposed to trading that pick down for maybe a solid player and lets say the number 6 pick....I have done a little bit of researched and I have found the perfect trade that would work for both teams....*

*L.A. Clippers trades:*
PF Chris Wilcox (8.0 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 18.9 minutes)
PG Lionel Chalmers	(2.6 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 12.2 minutes)
7th overall pick in 2005 Draft

*L.A. Clippers receives*: 
PG Erick Strickland	(4.4 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.6 apg in 15.2 minutes)
C Zaza Pachulia (5.8 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.8 minutes)
1st overall pick in 2005 draft
*Change in team outlook: -0.4 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and +0.3 apg.*

*Milwaukee trades:*
PG Erick Strickland	(4.4 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.6 apg in 15.2 minutes)
C Zaza Pachulia (5.8 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.8 minutes)
1st overall pick in 2005 draft
*Milwaukee receives:* 
PF Chris Wilcox (8.0 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 18.9 minutes)
PG Lionel Chalmers	(2.6 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 12.2 minutes)
7th overall Pick in 2005 draft
*Change in team outlook: +0.4 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -0.3 apg.*

TRADE ACCEPTED

*This trade is assuming that we get the 1st pick and they get the 7th pick, but it still could be done if that is different.

The Cllipers would definitly make this move....allowing them to keep Elton Brand, gaining another young stud with the #1 pick, and being able to move Maggette and possibly going after Ray Allen. With Livingston, Allen, Marvin Williams (#1 Pick), Elton Brand, and Chris Kamen, they would undoubtably have a very, very solid team.

Although we are giving up the number #1 pick, we are getting #1 caliber in talent in 23 year old PF Chris Wilcox. This would give us a huge upgrade over the PF of the future now Zaza Pachulia, and would allow to be able to trade Joe Smith next season, who has 2 years remaining on his contract as of this season. With the number 7 pick, we can go Euro like you said, and pick the intriguing bigs that will be available, Vasquez, Martynas, Splitter, or Aleksandrov. If we are unsure about a big man, we could go the SF route, grabbing Hakim Warrick (his position in the NBA) or phenom Gerald Green. Charlie Villanueva, Mavs Dude, would be a great choice, but we should find someway to get him at around #18-22. I don't know how we would aquire that pick, but that would be a realistic spot at drafting him, so we wouldn't have to reach with the 7th pick.

Let's say we draft Vasquez with the 7th pick...our team would look like:**

PG: TJ Ford/Mo Williams
SG: Michael Redd/ Upgrade??
SF: Desmond Mason/Toni Kukoc
PF: Chris Wilcox/Joe Smith
C : Dan Gadzuric/Fran Vasquez

This team is very solid after only one offseason....I would love for things to shape out like that...*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I would rather keep the 1st pick and get Bogut instead of trading for Wilcox.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Mavs Dude said:


> I would rather keep the 1st pick and get Bogut instead of trading for Wilcox.


*I agree, I was just presenting an option that could happen *


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

http://etc.lawrence.com/galleries/images/KUvsSaintJos/lores/simienroar.jpg


----------



## Mavs Dude

Are you saying we should pick Wayne Simien with the 7th pick of the draft??


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Let's put some faces to names....here are some of our potential picks:









Deron Williams, PG Illinois
Stats









Sean May, PF/C North Carolina
Stats









Hakim Warrick, PF Syracuse
Stats 









Gerald Green, SG/SF High School
Info









Fran Vasquez, PF Spain
Stats









Charlie Villanueva, PF UCONN
Stats 









Tiago Splitter, PF Brazil
Stats 

Hope the pictures and links help!​*


----------



## Dre

I'm going with Gerald Green. He has all the tools. Freakishly Athletic, good jumper, solid 6-8, I think he has all the tools, and his upside is soundly ahead of anyone else on the board. I think he can be a top 15 player in the league, he has that kind of talent. He has a good attitude, he's very competitive, and he's not only content, but thrives on carrying his team.


----------



## Dez24

Personal pick would be Hakim Warrick. But I think the Bucks need to pick the best player available, whomever that is and whatever his position is. I also think we don't need someone "who could develop" but someone who will make an immediate impact on this team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Dez24 said:


> Personal pick would be Hakim Warrick. But I think the Bucks need to pick the best player available, whomever that is and whatever his position is.


*I think where the Bucks will be selecting, 7th or 8th overall, that would be a bit of a stretch to get Warrick....If we could somehow get another 1st in the 15-20 range, I think we would be able to grab Hakim. Hakim would be great with this team, we would be so athletic, but we would lose more size up front....I am not opposed to getting Hakim, but not in the lottery.*


----------



## Kunlun

You guys need a big tough guy on your team willing to do some dirty work. Dan Gadzuric is good, but I think Sean May would benefit your team a lot if you manage to get him.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

This is the guy here,







Deal Redd for another pick and get a big with free agency and go "baby Bulls' on em. Just break the whole thing down and wait on Ford.

Keep Dmase and Joe if they want to stay and nuture these kids but resign Gadzuric Pachulia hope Syzmon is ready go get McCants and another lottery pick from Redd deal and take Gerald Green or if you can May and call it a day....I say. Rebuild now and keep Porter to teach the kids of get a coach who can...like Tom Crean and call it a day...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kunlun said:


> You guys need a big tough guy on your team willing to do some dirty work. Dan Gadzuric is good, but I think Sean May would benefit your team a lot if you manage to get him.


 I agree. My vote goes for May. I think he'll give the team the big man they need and that he'll be a solid player for the team.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Tiago Splitter, if still available.


----------



## jayk009

I haev a feeling there gonna go for Chris Taft. He will be a star in the nba if he develpops a mean streak...


----------



## SpursFan16

is a shame for you guys that Boget didn't come to the party.


----------



## Nimreitz

Deron Williams.... Good player, but we should draft on need at least somewhat

Sean May.... Just not big enough. I've loved him in the tournament and he's a lottery pick, but he can't guard the KGs of the league and him + Danny G isn't strong enough on O or D.

Villanueva.... #7 is WAAAAAAAAY too early although he would fit in PERFECTLY with a TJ led run happy team.

Warrick.... #7 is too early and if we're going to draft a small forward let's at least get one who can shoot or put the ball on the floor ok?

Vasquez.... Don't know much about him, but at 6'10'' and a big frame if he's there and he's been impressive in workouts I say he's one of the guys we have to look at.

Splitter.... I just think #7 is too early for him too and he'll take longer to get going than Vasquez.

Gerald Green.... Honestly, I think this is probably the guy even if we land the 4th pick. He has star potential with very good athleticism and that jumpshot. He can learn from two very good wings in Redd and Mason plus get good minutes backing both of them up.

Other ideas suggested like McCants (no upside, smallish, not that athletic) and that big guy over at Kansas (NOOOOOO!!!!!!!) aren't good ones.

So I say the pick should be either Vasquez, Green, or trade down (Darko?) and preferably just take Green. It may not help us tremendously next year, but as a GM you gotta look 5 years down the line and that's the best pick looking at the future.

Oh, and I also say we just start tanking. Harris needs to call Terry into his office and calmly explain that we need to start losing a lot and anything done to help that would be appreciated. Getting a top 3 pick this year would just be GREAT for the Bucks. Marv or Bogut? Oh man!


----------



## rebelsun

I think they should just take the best big man available and a good one should be available at their pick: Bogut, Martynas, Tiago, Taft, Vazquez, Aleksandrov. Gerald Green could also be a possibility here.


----------



## cmd34

Yeah, please pass on Derron Williams. ORRRRR draft him and trade him to the Lakers. 

Come on... you guys gave us Kareem...


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yeah we can draft him and then trade him to the Lakers for Caron Butler and LA's pick!!!


----------



## Kunlun

Are you guys seriously considering taking Gerald Green with a top six pick? He's probably worse than any of the high schoolers that came out last year and he doesn't strike me as very mature and intelligent either, but I could be wrong.


----------



## X-Factor

If we do infact get the seventh pick, and the people you have mentioned are drafted then I say you got to take Sean May. He is a great fit for Milwakee giving them size and a dominate player that can take control of the game. If we get a 2-3 pick and Bogut is gone Milwakee should take Martynas Andriuskevicius. 4-5 Pick and Andriuskevicius an Bogut are taken we should take Chris Taft.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I think we should trade down and try to get 2 later picks. Then try to go and draft someone lkke Villanueva, Garcia, or Warrick and then with the 2nd pick go after Channing Frye. In the 2nd round, we should go and get Julius Hodge. Charlie, Fransisco, or Hakim would bring athleticism to the SF so Des can go back where he works best and that is as the 6th man. Channing along with Gadzilla could cause a lot of havoc on D. Julius can play PG-SF and could be a great utility type guy. Then in FA, go and sign Stromile Swift and hopefully a backup PG like Tyronn Lue. After getting done with the draft and FA, we should go and re-sign Mike, Zaza, Gadzilla, and Toni. That would leave us with this team for next year:
C: Gadzuric/Frye/Booth
PF: Swift/Pachulia/Kukoc
SF: Villanueva, Garcia, or Warrick/Hodge/Kukoc
SG: Redd/Mason
PG: Ford (hopefully)/Williams/Lue


----------



## Mavs Dude

If we do still stay at our pick, I would like to see us get Tiago Splitter. He is considered to be the next Pau Gasol. If we can get a guy like that, I say go and get him. I don't like Taft at all. I don't see him becoming anything special. Sean May should NOT come out this year but should stay for his senior year and then come back more buff and improved to be an even higher pick then he would have this year.


----------



## Nimreitz

Sean May doesn't bring size. He isn't very athletic and at barely under 6'9'' he's smaller than almost all power forwards in the league.


----------



## alex

Since I'm Italian it would be cool if we would take Andrea Bagniani (sp?). Right now, the Bucks need help at every frontcourt position, and he's a 7'0"er who plays both forward spots. Sean May would be acceptable if taken in the teens. I don't think he has the lateral quickness to be a very good NBA player. Right now, he's essentially a college Shaquille O'Neal (relatively speaking, minus some size but with more touch. He could be a 15 ppg 8 rpg, but ideally those guys aren't top six picks type players. I would not take Deron Williams, the Bucks already have Mo and potentially TJ. 

In conclusion, the biggest weakness is the frontcourt, any player, even a raw one (I'm willing to wait a bit) that could eventually aid the Bucks in that area would be a tremendous help.


----------

